# looking for a motor capacitor



## catncat (Aug 29, 2014)

Hey guys, I'm new to this forums so here it goes.
i have a central pneumatic air compressor which we know its harbor freight. 2 hp 8 gal 125 psi. so the capacitor went bad on the unit and i planed to take it off and take it to graingers and replace it. On the way there the label fell of and flew out the window and i did not notice. what i need is a picture of the label with the technical data of the capacitor. The compressor i"m going to say may be around 2008-9, but any older model will do. 

Thanks.


----------



## catncat (Aug 29, 2014)

Does anybody have any idea how i can get the motor capacitors electrical data , i'm assuming that maybe other brand power tools may use the same motor. Any suggestions. I know it's a harbor freight I've had it for 4 years, and it help me build a 20x12 workshop and payed $15 for it. Not bad.


----------

